# BANGKOK | Canapaya Residences | 253m | 830ft | 57 fl | 44 fl | T/O



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Canapaya Residences : Rama III*


The building on the left of Magnolias.
The Magnolias is 240 meter high, so this is going to be at least higher than that, according to this picture. :cheers:

*







*
posted by melrocks50 

It is located where it used to be the site of the Canali Walk, opposite Star View Towers

Situated on Rama III Road and within easy reach of the CBD’s of Sathorn and Sukhumvit, CANAPAYA comprises a luxury high-rise residence; a 4-floor Soho and Asian-themed plaza offering shopping, dining, entertainment and a wide range of services, and featuring a wide selection of Thai and international brands; an international 5 star hotel with Bangkok’s largest ballroom and spectacular river views; and a marina with a riverbank esplanade. CANAPAYA is destined to become the new landmark and Bangkok’s definitive riverfront destination



















posted by Chad


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*



* 

*Location:*

*







*


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

they start to clear the area today 24/05/2013








posted by yangkhm


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

all rights reserved by CBRE


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

from CBRE brokers:

You are invited to the Grand Opening of Canapaya Residences
Bangkok’s Definitive Riverfront Destination

20 - 25 May 2014 at Sales Gallery
Prices Start at THB 7.5 M.

SPECIAL OFFERS*
Special Cash Discount up to THB 800,000
Premium Gift: “Bang & Olufsen” Speaker worth up to THB 100,000** 

CANAPAYA RESIDENCES
• A super luxury riverfront condominium situated on the main Rama III Road, only 8 minutes by car from Sathorn and the CBD

• River views from every unit, with efficient layouts, 3-metre high ceilings, and finest specifications

• Low density design with only 188 units across 57 floors on 4 rai of land

• 140% parking space 

• 1 to 3 bedrooms, duplex and penthouse 

• Superb facilities including own private access to the yacht pier with stunning views

For more information and to RSVP, please contact our sales representative at +66 2291 9499, +66 2291 8049 or send an email to [email protected] .

*Terms and conditions apply. Special offers are valid until 25 May, 2014. 

**Limited for the first 10 buyers during 20 – 25 May, 2014 only. The buyers will receive the gifts within 30 days after signing the Sales and Purchase Agreement and making the contract signing payment to the developer.


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

http://www.decmediathailand.com/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/​


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

the hat on the top is weird, other than that beautiful tower.


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

^^ without that weird looking "hat" it would be just another boxy apartment tower ha ha


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

Also needed to get used to the top at first bud love it now 










Got this from CBRE as well.


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

CANAPAYA Plaza will be at the very heart of this “Metroasis”, a destination in itself with a multi-level themed retail plaza consisting of:

• The Exchange, which offers financial and banking services,
• The Avenue, featuring a relaxed, riverfront shopping, dining and gourmet market experience,
• The Liberty, with its myriad of fashion boutiques, lifestyle restaurants and entertainment centred around a New York-theme,
• The Orient, which is a cornucopia of superb Asian restaurant choices that will suit most palates,
• The Park, with its cineplex, health and fitness centre, play land for kids, and a broad, open rooftop park area for casual leisure and fabulous events overlooking the river.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoA7r69NC0M


----------



## atomx (Sep 28, 2014)

Panupong Nuchchanart‎


----------



## atomx (Sep 28, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/canapaya/ti...=page_internal __________________


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-07-22 by yangkhm


----------



## Lizanne (Aug 31, 2016)

very nice pictures


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

*BANGKOK | Canapaya Residences | 253m | 57 fl | U/C*

* BANGKOK | **Canapaya Residences | 253m | 57 fl | U/C



*





































all rights reserved by CBRE


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

IMG_4456 by Leung Thomas tze chung, on Flickr


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

canapaya complete 2017 riverside


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

เครดิตตามรูปคับ

April 13, 2017










20170413_072035 by Agencia de Viajes Turansa, on Flickr










20170414-Bangkok-7 by Anthony C, on Flickr


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

Rama IX Bridge 4 by William Bolton, on Flickr


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

In a Flat Light by William Bolton, on Flickr


----------

